
Maybe crickets aren't the food of the future - prostoalex
http://fusion.net/story/121315/maybe-crickets-arent-the-food-of-the-future-after-all/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=quartz
======
realusername
Every time I see these posts where people claim that they will feed the world
with crickets and bugs, my mind screams that's just complete nonsense. The
problem in the developed world (that is where they are marketing this kind of
things anyway) is that people are eating too much meat already, not that we
need to product more meat, that is just the opposite.

The current meat is indeed really expensive to produce in terms of resources
compare to other kind of food but that's not a problem at all, it's just
people are eating too much of it because it's too cheap already, that is the
problem. And it's not going to be solved by replacing burgers by cricket
burgers. That would just make things even worse, you could get even cheaper
meat so the consumption of meat would even raise a bit.

~~~
killerpopiller
\- there are people than those here in the western/first world

\- insects could/should substitute animal meat to save ressources and the
decrease negative effects of our livestyle (soil erosion, to many nutritions
in water bodies..

~~~
realusername
\- This new trend is mainly targeted to developed countries currently.

\- If we divide the consumption of meat by at least five, we suddenly have
much less problems. It's just a solution to the wrong problem. The problem is
how people consume food, we are just not supposed to eat meat in such
ridiculous quantities. Replacing meat with cricket meat is not going to solve
that.

~~~
CuriouslyC
I probably spend $400/month just on meat; I love it. You people who are trying
to get people not to eat meat should stop trying to guilt people into forgoing
things they enjoy and focus on reducing poverty or eradicating slavery. Those
are much more worthy causes.

~~~
realusername
I'm an not advocating on forcing people to switch to a vegetarian diet, I'm
not a vegetarian myself. I just present the facts. People would be healthier
by eating less meat than what they do currently, they don't need to remove it
from their diet. It's great that you love it, most people love meat, I also
love meat, that's why we are eating so much of it. I agree that there is a lot
of loud vegetarian extremists out there but I'm not one of them, I would just
like people to eat more balanced meals instead of the fast-food nonsense we
have today.

------
JoeAltmaier
The alternative to grain (grocery store waste) doesn't seem like its going to
work either. Its a feedback problem - we don't waste as much as we eat; we
can't produce the food we eat from its waste. Like the movie Soylent Green -
can't use people to feed people.

------
jkot
Crickets are not so bad, cockroaches are even more efficient at protein
conversion :-(

------
n8m
I always found the "crunchiness" off putting :) (that was a joke, I draw my
line at two pairs of legs.

~~~
collyw
They eat them in Mexico. They aren't bad if you can overcome your
squeamishness. (Saying that, if I hadn't seen a prawn until now, I think the
appearance would put me off).

------
subverting
Pro survival tip: eat insects with less than 6 legs in the wild to prevent
being poisoned. Cook them first to prevent bacterial diseases.

